# drying up nanny



## marge (Feb 16, 2012)

My doe kidded in the night and just left them to freeze. I now need to dry her up since she doesn't have any kids. Should I just cut her grain and never milk her out and she will do it or will it require intervention?
thanks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss...intervention depends on how full she is, if she's to the point of very uncomfortable and the udder is hard you'll need to milk just enough to make her comfortable and with hold her grain til you see her udder getting smaller.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree. I would try and not milk her at all but if she needs you to just releave the press just a little a few times do that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Liz.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## marge (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, will do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hug: :wink:


----------



## marge (Feb 16, 2012)

Another question around this. I got these three little kids that lost their momma. Going to see if we can get her to take them to at least learn how to be a momma. Now these babies have been bottle fed and not in best shape. One doesn't really want to eat and has diarrhea. Forcing electrolytes in him and some milk. Another goat person told me to not use milk replacer. But that is what I have if she doesn't end up taking any of these guys. Anyone else have bad results from replacer?
thanks!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I wonder if you could milk her and bottle feed it to the other kids? Instead of milk replacer...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, she's probably not going to take the kids. Sorry you've got a sick one...how old are they? This may be cocci, I'd treat them because any stress or trauma can cause an episode. And, it's deadly! It's useful to have a fecal done...but...unless you can do it yourself, it will be monday before a vet can do it and I, personally, wouldn't wait that long. You will need a sulfa med...you can get at Tractor Supply...they can direct you.

What breed is your doe? Is she tame? I'd try milking her, at least for the colostrum, I always get some and freeze it for emergencies. 

When I have bottle babies, if I don't have a goat in milk, I use regular cow milk, at first, then when they start eating a lot I start mixing it with replacer. I always put a little Karo syrup in the bottle (1 tbsp). 

I don't know how much experience you have with goats...but...a ff is going to be very confused at birthing...she's not always sure what just happened...so I wouldn't blame her...really...if we are going to breed goats to kid in the winter...we must be there...or accidents will happen. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I wonder if you could milk her and bottle feed it to the other kids? Instead of milk replacer...


 Yes.. that can be done and is better for the babies.... :thumb:



> Yeah, she's probably not going to take the kids. Sorry you've got a sick one...how old are they? This may be cocci, I'd treat them because any stress or trauma can cause an episode. And, it's deadly! It's useful to have a fecal done...but...unless you can do it yourself, it will be monday before a vet can do it and I, personally, wouldn't wait that long. You will need a sulfa med...you can get at Tractor Supply...they can direct you.
> 
> What breed is your doe? Is she tame? I'd try milking her, at least for the colostrum, I always get some and freeze it for emergencies.
> 
> ...


I agree with Di here... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree that you should milk her and feed that milk to the bottle babies. I've heard bad things about milk replacer and have never used it. All our babies are bottle raised on just goats milk and all have done real well on it


----------

